# Welche Zahlungsart bevorzugen Sie beim Online-Shopping?



## Administrator (27. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Solon25 (27. Mai 2008)

Vorkasse vergessen    :-o


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Mai 2008)

Solon25 am 27.05.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorkasse vergessen    :-o



Ich würde sagen, dass ist mit "Sofortüberweisung/Giropay" abgedeckt...


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe ein Paypal und ein Click&Buy Konto. Click & Buy wird allerdings noch zu selten unterstützt. Paypal ist schon im Moment das beste. Allerdings neige ich leider dazu, seit ich Paypal benutze, Kaufentscheidungen im Inet schneller und unüberlegter zu treffen.^^


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Mai 2008)

Wenn es ein Händler ist, den ich kenne und dem ich vertraue, Lastschrift, ansonsten Rechnung ... ich bin da furchtbar altmodisch. Paypal etc. kommt für mich nicht in Frage, will ich nicht, mag ich nicht ... ich werde alt!


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2008)

Neawoulf am 27.05.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich bin da furchtbar altmodisch. Paypal etc. kommt für mich nicht in Frage, will ich nicht, mag ich nicht ... ich werde alt!


Just give it a try!


----------



## Solon25 (27. Mai 2008)

Spassbremse am 27.05.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 27.05.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ups, werde Alt, hab doch explizit nach Vorkasse geschaut und das nicht beachtet *Fehler eingesteh*  Aber giropay.. Hmmm, ist das dieses Prinzip was Alternate nutzt/mal genutzt hat, wo direkt eine Bestätigung für den Händler kommt?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2008)

Solon25 am 27.05.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 27.05.2008 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 keine ahnung, ob du das meinst, aber der shop hat quasi nen direktlink zur bank, wo du dann onlinebanking-artig überweis, so dass der shop auch direkt die zahlung bestätigt bekommt. mir ist das nen tick zu unsicher, da ich nicht wissen kann, ob sich da nicht noch einer mitreinschleicht...


ich bevorzuge vorkasse bei shops, die ich schon gut kenne. bei shops, die ich erstmals nutze und der betrag über 150€ liegt oder bei shops, wo ich nicht sicher bin, ob der artikel auch bei vorkasse reserviert bleibt, lieber nachnahme. 

bei bekannten shops aber allgemein am liebsten lastschrift, damit die das direkt lossenden können, ohne auf meine überweisung zu warten. leider kenne ich da bisher nur amazon, was PC&co angeht.


----------



## autumnSkies (27. Mai 2008)

Habe "Giropay" auch noch nie gehört, aber dann gut kombiniert wie Watson persönlich.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (27. Mai 2008)

Mothman am 27.05.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Neawoulf am 27.05.2008 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, man mus ja auch bedenken, dass Gebuehren fuer den Verkaeufer bei Paypal anfallen. Von daher also eher eine schlechte Zahlungsbedingung, auszer er schlaegt gleich auf alle Preise einen Zuschlag...

@ Topic
Fuer mich als Kauefer ist die Rechnung oder ggf. noch die Lastschrift am "sichersten". Von daher bevorzuge ich diese Zahlungsbedingungen auch.


----------



## Mothman (27. Mai 2008)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 27.05.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, man mus ja auch bedenken, dass Gebuehren fuer den Verkaeufer bei Paypal anfallen. Von daher also eher eine schlechte Zahlungsbedingung, auszer er schlaegt gleich auf alle Preise einen Zuschlag...


Ich dachte es geht um das Shopping. Also man selber ist Käufer. Und dann kann es einem (wenn der Preis stimmt) doch egal sein, ob der Verkäufer Gebühren abdrücken muss. Und wenn man den Komfort bedenkt ist die Gebühr imao marginal.


----------



## Solon25 (27. Mai 2008)

Herbboy am 27.05.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 27.05.2008 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das meinte ich, lange her, hab das aber mal gemacht. Ansonsten eben wie Du, Vorkasse bei bekannten Shops, NN eher unbekannte.


----------



## olstyle (27. Mai 2008)

Herbboy am 27.05.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> bei bekannten shops aber allgemein am liebsten lastschrift, damit die das direkt lossenden können, ohne auf meine überweisung zu warten. leider kenne ich da bisher nur amazon, was PC&co angeht.


PayPal ist mit Umweg ja im Endeffekt auch ein Lastschrift-System und recht verbreitet. Beim Einkauf, auch im Ausland, finde ich besagtes System wirklich sehr praktisch.

Meistens bin ich eh dazu gezwungen die gute alte Vorkasse zu verwenden da beim Privathandel quasi keine andere Bezahlform existiert...


----------



## HanFred (27. Mai 2008)

es kommt darauf an.
grosse beträge bezahle ich gerne per nachnahme. sicher ist sicher, das ist mir den aufpreis wert.
kleinere werden bevorzugt per PayPal (mit KK gekoppelt) oder kreditkarte abgewickelt. ersteres v.a. für auslandsbestellungen.


----------



## Gunter (28. Mai 2008)

bei vertrauenswürdigen onlineshops (wie amazon o.ä.) nur mehr per kreditkarte, das ist am bequemsten. bei irgendwelchen unbekannten webshops würd ich allerdings dann eher per nachnahme oder vorauskasse (wenn vertrauenswürdig genug) zahlen.

wenn man als ösi in DE bestellen will, bleibt einem meist nix anderes übrig als vorauskasse - oder extrem überteuerte nachnahmegebühren.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2008)

Gunter am 28.05.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> bei vertrauenswürdigen onlineshops (wie amazon o.ä.) nur mehr per kreditkarte, das ist am bequemsten. bei irgendwelchen unbekannten webshops würd ich allerdings dann eher per nachnahme oder vorauskasse (wenn vertrauenswürdig genug) zahlen.


Amazon hat Lastschriftverfahren, genauso wie andere Shops ( z.B. Spielegrotte ).
Lediglich für Reisen ( Flüge, Hotels etc. ) nehm ich meine Kreditkarte.


----------



## ChaosOrc (30. Mai 2008)

Bei mir kommt es immer auf den Zeitdruck an, als mein Display mal kaputt war und der lokale Laden keinen guten Ersatz hatte, schnell einen per Nachnahme bestellt, ansonsten eher Vorkasse, obwohl es in letzter Zeit immer wieder Nachnahme ist


----------

